# mom.implementation error.



## mfalls18 (May 8, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro Insider Preview, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A6-6310 APU with AMD Radeon R4 Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 48 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3544 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R4 Graphics (Engineering Sample - WDDM v2.0), 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 912817 MB, Free - 800521 MB; D: Total - 25599 MB, Free - 25504 MB;
Motherboard: LENOVO, Lancer 5B2
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

MFalls, welcome to the TSG Forums... 

Have you recently installed Catalyst Software Suite..?

T.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

have a look at this post it may explain things http://forums.techguy.org/windows-10/1148658-windows-10-10122-versus-amd.html


----------

